
Avoid Winter War: Hexayurts and Occupy - ph0rque
http://vinay.howtolivewiki.com/blog/other/advice-for-occupy-avoid-winter-war-2881
======
whyproblem
Why does this &^#@ get posted to HN? I could really care less about your
liberal BS revolutions. I'm here for computing.

